# Campus Safety Officer MCPHS University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Safety Officer*
MCPHS University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/29/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety


Provides security coverage at assigned post. Ensures all employees and students wear appropriate identification when entering the buildings.Signs in all visitors and directs them to offices, meeting spaces as necessary.
Provides campus information and assistance to students, faculty, staff and visitors
Completes rounds as assigned. Checks doors, windows and other access areas to assure they are secure during off-shift hours
Provides emergency medical response. Radio Shift Commander, contacts ambulance if necessary. Be prepared to direct medical personal to emergency area, provides escort if necessary
Observes and reports to Shift Commander and Facilities Director any water leaks, safety hazards, suspicious activity, defective exterior lighting or other hazards
Performs interior and exterior patrols during shifts and reports safety concerns immediately. Unauthorized individuals should be asked to leave immediately and escorted out of the area by the Officer. Calls for additional officers when necessary
Patrols parking lot areas for suspicious activity, vehicle issues or violations or unlawful activity
Completes reports and other administrative duties as assigned by Shift Commander
Additional responsibilities may be assigned by supervisor
*Required:*

A high school diploma is required
Knowledge of the campus and surrounding geographic areas
Ability to observe and analyze situations quickly and objectively and to determine proper course of action in collaboration with shift supervisor
Ability to speak and write effectively and ability to communicate and maintain effective relationships with staff, students and the public
Skills in first aid
Ability to receive and understand instructions and carry out those instructions
Promote an environment conducive to respect and accountability at all times
Ability to accept and use constructive feedback from colleagues and supervisors
Project a positive image of the department/program/school and the University
Exercise an appropriate chain of command when needing to address issues/concerns
Demonstrated commitment to valuing diversity and contributing to an inclusive working and learning environment
*Physical Requirements*

Walking, standing, sitting during shift
Ability to lift heavy objects or persons and have physical stamina and endurance
Must be constantly alert for threats to themselves and the people and property they are protecting
Usually work is at least 8-hour shifts for 40 hours per week although also on call in case an emergency arises
Subject to inside and outside environmental conditions
Normal range of vision and hearing (with or without correction)
Ability to drive as necessary for escorts
Ability to work weekends, evenings and/or overnight shifts
*Apply*
Please attach a cover letter and a curriculum vitae/resume. Finalist candidate(s) for this position will be subject to reference checks and a pre-employment background check as a condition of employment.

*MCPHS COVID-19 Policy*
We care about the health and safety of our students and employees and have implemented a COVID-19 Vaccine and Testing Policy, requiring employees to be fully vaccinated, boosted and tested on a regular basis. Employees who cannot receive the vaccine because of a medical or sincerely held religious belief may request an exemption.

*About Us*

Established in 1823, Massachusetts College of Pharmacy and Health Sciences (MCPHS) is Yadda yadda yadda, Nobody cares.

MCPHS is an equal opportunity employer that celebrates a diverse community. We seek to recruit, develop and retain the most talented people from a diverse candidate pool. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to any characteristic protected by law

Equal Opportunity Employer Minorities/Women/Protected Veterans/Disabled
MCPHS University is an Equal Opportunity Employer. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, age, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law.


----------

